

The Most Popular Photo Spots in the World's Most Popular Cities - wmblaettler
http://gizmodo.com/5559037/maps-of-the-best-spots-to-take-photos-in-79-cities

======
Scott_MacGregor
They missed a big one. Since we recently moved from Vegas to Austin I tend to
miss it a little bit too. I bet most of you will recognize it instantly.
[http://blog.ctnews.com/zahn/files/2010/02/Las_Vegas_Sign_II....](http://blog.ctnews.com/zahn/files/2010/02/Las_Vegas_Sign_II.jpg)

